# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Montréal (Canada) - đa dạng sắc màu

## hangnt

_Nguồn: Báo Cần Thơ_

Montréal là thành phố lớn nhất của bang Québec và đông dân thứ nhì của Canada. Montréal được coi như một trong những cái nôi của văn hóa Pháp còn lưu lại ở Bắc Mỹ. Mang sắc thái một đô thị châu Âu cổ kính của thế kỷ 17, Montréal là một thắng cảnh độc đáo, một địa điểm mỗi năm thu hút hàng chục triệu du khách khắp thế giới.


Montréal bao gồm ba đảo nhỏ: Ste.Hélène, Notre Dame và Montréal được nối liền với nhau bằng cây cầu mang tên một nhân vật lịch sử là cầu Jacques Cartier. Cái tên Montréal được đặt cho thành phố là một danh từ ghép, xuất phát bởi hai từ “Mont” và “Royale” - có nghĩa là “Ngọn núi của nhà vua”. Tựa lưng vào dãy núi Appalachian và hướng về lưu vực sông St. Lawrence, Montréal là thành phố nói tiếng Pháp duy nhất ở Bắc Mỹ có những kiến trúc và nền văn hóa đa dạng. Cư dân Montréal đa sắc tộc đến từ hơn 100 đất nước khác nhau.

Thành phố có rất nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh, di tích lịch sử, đền thờ cổ kính, công viên nổi tiếng. Đầu tiên là Công viên Mount Royal, rộng trên 500ha, với những hàng cây cổ thụ, những lâu đài cổ kính; đặc biệt trong khuôn viên công viên có quảng trường cao 232 mét. Leo lên tầng cao trên cùng của quảng trường, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt nhìn bao quát thành phố Montréal thơ mộng nằm dưới chân mình.

Ngoài Tháp Montréal là một công trình cao 175 mét với độ nghiêng 45 độ, Montréal còn nổi tiếng với nhiều đại thánh đường nguy nga như Notre Dame Du Bon Secours xây cất năm 1657; Đại Vương Cung Thánh đường Notre Dame De Montréal kiến thiết năm 1829; Đại Chủng Viện Xuân Bích hoàn thành năm 1658 - một kiến trúc cổ nhất thành phố, với chiếc đồng hồ xưa nhất thế giới (năm 1701) mà hầu hết các cơ phận đồng hồ được làm bằng gỗ, đến nay vẫn chạy đúng giờ.

Nhiều ý kiến cho rằng Montréal sẽ mất hẳn đi nét quyến rũ, nếu không có Vương Cung Thánh Đường Kinh Thánh Cả Giuse mà người ta thường gọi là Đền thánh Giuse, tọa lạc trên Đại lộ Queen Mary. Đây là một trong những đền thờ lớn nhất Bắc Mỹ, hàng năm thu hút hàng chục triệu giáo dân khắp nơi đến hành hương và du lịch. Đền thánh Giuse lớn thứ nhì trên thế giới chỉ sau Đền thánh Phero tại Vatican. Đền thánh Giuse có đầy đủ phòng hướng dẫn, phòng khách, phòng lưu niệm, phòng bán các kỹ vật, nhà giải khát, nhà ăn, nhà vệ sinh sạch sẽ thuận lợi. Ngay cạnh nhà tiếp đón du khách có một tháp chuông cao, nơi đó treo cả một bộ chuông nổi tiếng gồm 56 chuông lớn nhỏ khác nhau, tùy theo âm thanh mỗi chuông phát ra tạo thành một cuộc hòa âm bằng chuông, do nhà sản xuất Pháp Paccard Et Frères đúc. Tổng cộng trọng lượng bộ chuông 56 chiếc này lên tới 10.900kg. Dọc theo hành lang đền thờ, treo la liệt trên tường hàng ngàn chiếc nạng, hàng trăm cây gậy hoặc những bia đá cẩm thạch mà các người hành hương để lại để đi tri ân Thánh Anre. Theo lộ trình tham quan, du khách sẽ được hướng dẫn bước vào Nhà thờ Hầm được xây cất năm 1916. Người ta gọi là Nhà thờ Hầm vì những kiến trúc đà ngang lớn chống đỡ Vương Cung Thánh Đường xây bên trên. Tuy là Nhà thờ Hầm nhưng khá rộng có trên 1.000 chỗ ngồi.

Sự nổi tiếng của Montréal còn ở các công trình nằm sâu dưới lòng đất. Trải trên một diện tích khoảng 12km², tổng chiều dài các tuyến phố lên tới trên 30km, thành phố dưới lòng đất này được sách kỷ lục Guinness ghi nhận là thành phố ngầm dài nhất thế giới. Nhưng nó thực sự là một đô thị hiện đại với các trung tâm mua sắm, ẩm thực, phố đi bộ, được kết nối hoàn hảo với các ga tàu điện ngầm, khách sạn, nhà hàng, cao ốc văn phòng, nhà hát, rạp chiếu phim, bảo tàng, công trình thể thao... thu hút gần nửa triệu người đến mua sắm, ăn tối, đi dạo... hằng ngày. Dưới ánh đèn và ánh sáng qua các ô cửa sổ, cửa trần, các trung tâm mua sắm - vốn chiếm phần lớn diện tích - thành phố ngầm hệt như một mê cung nhiều tầng bậc, kết nối với nhau bằng thang máy và thang cuốn. Các phố ẩm thực dưới lòng đất có đủ mọi loại món ăn. Trong các hành lang đi bộ, du khách có thể bắt gặp các gian trưng bày giáo dục và nghệ thuật do các bảo tàng ở Montréal tài trợ thực hiện, hoặc triển lãm trưng bày về chính thành phố ngầm. Trong thành phố ngầm này, du khách có thể đi trượt băng ở sân trượt trong nhà tại tòa nhà Le 1000 de la Gauchetiere, đi thăm bảo tàng Nghệ thuật đương đại Montréal, xem hòa nhạc tại một trong năm hội trường lớn của tòa nhà Place des Arts, hay đi thăm vườn bách thảo trong nhà Biodéme...

----------


## showluo

Canada thì nổi tiếng rồi, còn tên thành phố này thì lần đầu tiên nghe thấy
Ngoài Tháp Montréal là một công trình cao 175 mét với độ nghiêng 45 độ, Montréal còn nổi tiếng với nhiều đại thánh đường nguy nga như Notre Dame Du Bon Secours xây cất năm 1657; Đại Vương Cung Thánh đường Notre Dame De Montréal kiến thiết năm 1829 :d like like càng cổ kính bao nhiêu thì càng bí ẩn bấy nhiêu.Đẹp thật

----------


## Taeyeon0903

cái này mình cũng lần đầu nghe thật, không bik có đẹp như trong bài viết không
mong 1 lần được thăm tháp Montréal ^^

----------

